# Help with wine fridge not cooling/ relay wiring



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

Should be two power wires coming to compressor, wire those to the two stripped wires on the relay wire the black wire to the common wire on the compressor (one pin by itself). You'll need either a wiring diagram or an ohmmeter to hook up the other two. Measure from common to the two other terminals. The one with the least resistance is your run (r) hookup the your other wire to the start terminal (s). If your compressor has a capacitor you will have to add that as well into the wiring.


----------



## Lows10blazer (Dec 3, 2016)

Also that is the supco rc0410 

RCO410--RELAY CAPACITOR OVERLOAD
110 to 125VAC Solid-state Hardstart Relay, includes relay, overload, and start capacitor. Used refrigeration systems with or without run capacitors. Rated for 1/4 HP to 1/3 HP compressors. Maximum RLA 6.8 Amps.

Is that the correct one for my application ?


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

Should work unless your frig needs a run capacitor. I can't tell if you have one by the picture. If it has one it's easier with another one but the run cap can be wired in. Just a little more work


----------



## Lows10blazer (Dec 3, 2016)

How would I find if it had a run cap?



BayouRunner said:


> Should work unless your frig needs a run capacitor. I can't tell if you have one by the picture. If it has one it's easier with another one but the run cap can be wired in. Just a little more work


----------



## Lows10blazer (Dec 3, 2016)

Here are more pictures which I hope will help to distinguish what gets wired with what on the supco. I also have a voltmeter to test if needed.


----------



## Lows10blazer (Dec 3, 2016)

So the red wire goes into the top round thing (overload?) then that connects internal to the top pin, The black wire goes to the right pin and white with the other wire which is basically fabric and a tiny tiny wire wrapped around the fabric goes to the left pin. There is also the 2 wires that are connected together and buy pass the whole relay and run back into the fridge


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

Pictures are not showing up for me. Throw the old overload and relay away. Then wire it the way I described above directly to the compressor.


----------



## Lows10blazer (Dec 3, 2016)

so your saying not to use the new Supco 3 n 1 I just got? Just wire it directly to the compressor?





BayouRunner said:


> Pictures are not showing up for me. Throw the old overload and relay away. Then wire it the way I described above directly to the compressor.


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

lol on YouTube for how to install 3 in 1. A video will explain it a lot better than I can. Use your supco 3 in 1, throw out old relay and overload. Their is a new overload and relay built into your supco. If their is a run capacitor it will most likely be a small black box with two leads wired into your current system


----------



## Lows10blazer (Dec 3, 2016)

BayouRunner said:


> lol on YouTube for how to install 3 in 1. A video will explain it a lot better than I can. Use your supco 3 in 1, throw out old relay and overload. Their is a new overload and relay built into your supco. If their is a run capacitor it will most likely be a small black box with two leads wired into your current system


I did watch the youtube videos but they just hook up 2 wires 1 to each black, mine has 4 2 on the same terminal so I'm assuming those can be wired together. but the red wire which when using the wire tester doesn't alert that its hot.. so I have 1 white that alerts hot and 1 black that alerts hot then the red that doesn't.. sorry im just confused :vs_mad:


----------



## Lows10blazer (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

Can't tell anything by just looking at the end of the wires. Is there any wiring diagram on the back of the machine? Or tell us where the wires go exactly.


----------



## Lows10blazer (Dec 3, 2016)

No diagram unfortunately, they go inside up to the control panel. 



BayouRunner said:


> Can't tell anything by just looking at the end of the wires. Is there any wiring diagram on the back of the machine? Or tell us where the wires go exactly.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

thats the strangest wiring on a compressor I've ever seen. You need to identify what the brown and green wires go to. Black and white are going to be power in and I would guess red goes to a fan motor. You need to figure out the wiring before you proceed.


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

Look up your wine cooler on line using the model number then find the wiring diagrams from there. Be like a detective. Then come back.


----------

